# Dividir señal de video a dos tv



## increido (Ago 8, 2008)

hola, necesito un circuito q me permita dividir las imagen de video a dos tv, me dijeron q con un mezclador de video pero son muy costosos a ver si hay un circuito q me permita conectar la señal de video a dos salidas por lo minimo por la mitad mas o menos asi como en el dibujo


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 8, 2008)

Hola.
Usa un amplificadorcador de video y conectas la salida a cada televisor.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## increido (Ago 8, 2008)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> Usa un amplificadorcador de video y conectas la salida a cada televisor.
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



amplificadorcador, sera q eso tiene un nombre mas tecnico, donde lo puedo conseguir, que cuesta, agradeceria mas detalle, y si se puede una foto
gracias


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 8, 2008)

Hola.
No sé como se llama comercialmente, pero uno puede armarlo, otra opción es usar un Video Sender, que es un mini transmisor TV, transmite generalmente en canal 12 ó 13 VHF, yo tengo uno que compré hace mucho años atras y me costo 10 $ USA, como es un transmisor TV, tiene un alcance de 30 m aprox., eso quiere decir que la señal la va a ver toda TV que esté en ese canal.
Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## increido (Ago 10, 2008)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> No sé como se llama comercialmente, pero uno puede armarlo, otra opción es usar un Video Sender, que es un mini transmisor TV, transmite generalmente en canal 12 ó 13 VHF, yo tengo uno que compré hace mucho años atras y me costo 10 $ USA, como es un transmisor TV, tiene un alcance de 30 m aprox., eso quiere decir que la señal la va a ver toda TV que esté en ese canal.
> Chao.
> elaficionado.



ok, que necesito para amar el amplificadorcador, por que ese video sender esta como dificil de encontrar, cualquier ayuda t lo agradesco gracias


----------



## Daniel.more (Ago 10, 2008)

por lo que yo entiendo no quieres ver la imajen en dos tv sino que la imagen se vea dividida en dos tv po lr que el amplificador de video no te ira puesto que veras la imagen completa en dos tv.......(lo mismo que usar un repartidor,,,,)


----------



## increido (Ago 10, 2008)

repartidor, amplificador, amplificadorcador, por favor sean mas especificos, lo que que yo necesite si pueden darme marca nombres tecnicos, lo que sea pero algo mas detallado gracias


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Ago 11, 2008)

si tenes buena salida de video podes usar un adaptador de 1 RCA(macho) a 2 RCA(hgembra)uno para cada monitor.







Sino podes usar un RCA Spliter (activo o pasivo)

http://www.twistedtienda.com/av-splitter-4ch-rca-duplicador-canales-audio-video-p-218.html

Seguramente eso no es lo que queres, pero "NO SOS CLARO "

Si es lo que me imagino, dividir la pantalla en 2 y poner un video en una mitad y el otro en la otra.

"Se trata de un DIVISOR DE CUADRANTES (QUAD) de 4 canales de vídeo. Permite controlar hasta 4 cámaras de vigilancia y seguridad SIMULTÁNEAMENTE, CON UN ÚNICO MONITOR. El quad dividirá la pantalla de su monitor en 4 partes o cuadrantes, en cada uno de los cuales mostrará la imagen de cada una de las cámaras conectadas a su entrada."

http://www.ip-center.es/cctv-seguridad-l/MULTIPLEXORES- QUADS/MULTIPLEXORES-Y-QUADS.html

Saludos


----------



## increido (Ago 12, 2008)

KARAPALIDA dijo:
			
		

> si tenes buena salida de video podes usar un adaptador de 1 RCA(macho) a 2 RCA(hgembra)uno para cada monitor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gracias


----------



## 426ivan (Ene 20, 2017)

KARAPALIDA dijo:


> si tenes buena salida de video podes usar un adaptador de 1 RCA(macho) a 2 RCA(hgembra)uno para cada monitor.
> Saludos



Perdón por re-abrir un tema tan viejo pero me consultaron justamente para hacer esto. En audio lo he probado mil veces y no he tenido problemas, tal vez tuve suerte y las altas impedancias de entrada de los amplis no significaban problema para la señal que les pasaba ni para conectarse entre sí. Pero y en video? Me confieso absoluto ignorante del video (acaso sabré algo de alguna cosa?) 

Así que no tengo otra que preguntar (prefiero parecer ignorante una vez a serlo para siempre): Usando el conector adaptador sugerido por Karapalida, no afectaré las entradas de las pantallas? Una es la entrada de video de un DVR, y la otra la entrada de video de una mini pantalla de 4,7". ¿Basta con usar ese simple conector físico o necesito un mezclador/amplificador de video?

Gracias como siempre!


----------



## capitanp (Ene 20, 2017)

Para dos cargas de 75Ω en paralelo el transistorsito de la salida de video andaria perfecto ya para mas quizas tengas que poner un amplificador de video


----------



## pandacba (Ene 20, 2017)

A veces no afecta, pero a veces es mejor utilzar un distribuidor de video para evitar perturbaciones entre si
un ampli separdor distribuidor no vendría mal
Podes comprar uno comercial o armar uno como este que salio en  Nueva Electrónica
http://blog.novaeletronica.com.br/en/circuito-distribuidor-e-amplificador-de-video-com-3-saidas/


----------



## 426ivan (Ene 24, 2017)

Gracias Muchachos!! Muy amables como siempre. 
Un abrazo.
Iván.-


----------

